# Hello, is there anybody.....



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

out there?? I have a BDA .380 in nickle and walnut. I love this pistol. Im thinking about getting a Hi-Power in .40 for another CCW. Your comments please, good or bad.


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

Hi-Power's are excellent pistols, but their triggers are pretty hard and gritty unless you remove the magazine safety.

I think the Browning HP is best in the original 9mm chambering.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The BDA is the same as a Beretta Cheetah, except the slide is closed, and it has a frame safety. Beretta actually made many, if not all of them for Browning. Nice gun.


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for your replies. Yup I agree. I have both the 84FS and the BDA. I like both pistols but I favor the BDA a little more. BDA stands for Beretta Double Action. I have a 92FS which I love more then my mother so I don't want or need another 9. The 92 doesn't conceal that well for me. I have shot my brothers Hi-Power in 9 and really liked it, that is why I am thinking about a Hi-Power in .40. Also thinking about a S&W 686.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

BDA how about *Browning double action *?


----------



## zb338 (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a Browning Hi-Power with the magazine safety removed. It helped the trigger
but it didn't make it fantastic or even real good. It takes more than a magazine safety
removal to give the Hi-Power a good trigger. I know a few guys with Hi-Powers chambered
for the .40. They are not happy with them. That gun should be left in 9MM. A nice way to
go is to buy the .40 and convert it to 9MM. Then you will have a stronger gun.

Zeke


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I've got a Browning Hi-Power in 9mm. It's a wonderful pistol but in my opinion it's not a suitable concealed carry weapon. Simply put, it's too big for that job and would be difficult to conceal and also would get heavy carrying it around all day. Your mileage may vary.


----------

